# Vom Banach K9 - Quality Breeder?



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2018)

Any advice would be great. Please help!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Define "quality"...................

Look up "commercial"

Think about numbers.....

numbers of litters, numbers of puppies, numbers of dogs the owner PERSONALLY trains and titles....

Thing about the numbers of generations a breeder has produced from a common genetic family


Lee


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have a Vom Banach dog. He is awesome and perfect and EXACTLY what I asked for. He is healthy, easy to live with, gorgeous and has fun doing the things I want to do. His mother is from a female line Julie has been breeding for many generations. 

He is not high drive, but I keep in touch with other littermates and they have higher drive. 

So it depends on what you want. I am very happy with my dog and all communications with the breeder, from initial contact to continued contact over the 5 years I have had him.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Gsdsar.... gorgeous boy you have there, stunning


----------



## FenrisWolf (Mar 7, 2018)

Similar to gsdsar, I have a Vom Banach dog and she's exactly what I asked for too! I have zero complaints about the entire process, from initial contact to picking up my pup, and I'll also say that Julie is very interested in the lives of her dogs after they go to their new families as well - she's not one to break off all contact as soon as she's paid, etc. 


When it's time to add another dog to my family, I'll be returning to Vom Banach.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

gsdsar said:


> I have a Vom Banach dog. He is awesome and perfect and EXACTLY what I asked for. He is healthy, easy to live with, gorgeous and has fun doing the things I want to do. His mother is from a female line Julie has been breeding for many generations.
> 
> He is not high drive, but I keep in touch with other littermates and they have higher drive.
> 
> So it depends on what you want. I am very happy with my dog and all communications with the breeder, from initial contact to continued contact over the 5 years I have had him.


He looks like a quality dog to me.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

cliffson1 said:


> He looks like a quality dog to me.


Thanks!


----------

